# help with heat cable!



## dax (Aug 11, 2008)

how the h*ll do you fit it? I have made a rack and got some heat cable and dont have a router and demented trying to work out how to secure it in rack?

can i use duct tape?

any help would be greatly appreciated!!!!


----------



## jambo1984 (Aug 1, 2010)

ive heard that silver foil tape works well


----------



## dax (Aug 11, 2008)

really?

what is that? can i buy it anywhere?


thanks


----------



## Kelvin W (May 6, 2011)

Hydroponic shops usually stock it don't know any where else there's a one in Newcastle and a one in washinghton that I know about


----------



## dax (Aug 11, 2008)

so will duct tape def not work then?

how about pushing the cable into viv runners? (if there wide enough?)

never enetred my head how i was gonna do it! lol


----------



## Kelvin W (May 6, 2011)

dax said:


> so will duct tape def not work then?
> 
> how about pushing the cable into viv runners? (if there wide enough?)
> 
> never enetred my head how i was gonna do it! lol


I wouldnt no me mate just know where they sell silver foil tape.


----------



## dax (Aug 11, 2008)

ok cheers m8

ill google it near me


----------



## nunny (Jun 12, 2011)

we use a silver tape for gas fire closure plates,and boiler flues good stuff,from any plumbers merchants,fair wide but you could cut it narrow if needed..


----------



## dax (Aug 11, 2008)

great thanks!


----------



## norfendz (Jun 30, 2008)

i just drilled holes in the side of my rack and threaded it all through and stuck it down with lecky tape


----------



## yellrat (Jun 13, 2008)

dax said:


> how the h*ll do you fit it? I have made a rack and got some heat cable and dont have a router and demented trying to work out how to secure it in rack?
> 
> can i use duct tape?
> 
> any help would be greatly appreciated!!!!


you do really need to router the cable in or somehow raise the tub so it slides over the heat cable.
would use the heat reflective foil tape it does a better job
heres a link to a rack build on jnb-boas website

JnB Boas - Building a Rack


----------



## kay&Bert (Mar 24, 2011)

2.5mm cable clips, the black ones are heat resistant!

or the 2.5mm grey Twin & Earth Clips are also heat resistant


----------



## bothrops (Jan 7, 2007)

If you haven't got a router, you could always stick two pieces of wood on top of each shelf leaving a gap between them which will give you your 'groove'. If you're using flat bottomed draws/tubs then three thin strips will do...

Kinda like this (side view of one shelf - cable in blue)


----------



## dax (Aug 11, 2008)

great ideas !!

thanks guys!


----------



## dax (Aug 11, 2008)

soooo, 

the thing on the end of the heat cable that looks like a probe is obviously not a probe so whats it for! do i just attach it to the first bit of the bottom or is there somewhere else it needs to be?

:bash::bash::bash::bash:

Can believe i thought this would be easy!


----------

